# What is your preferred email server/service



## Alain De Vos (Oct 24, 2022)

What is your preferred email server/service


----------



## Cthulhux (Oct 24, 2022)

OpenSMTPD & Dovecot


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 24, 2022)

This is apples, oranges AND eggplants.

I prefer the following:

local MTA on any machine: dma(8), cause it's in base, minimal, simple and functional
"MX" MTA: mail/exim, cause it's powerful and has simple readable configs (although postfix would probably offer the same, but as I once learned exim, I see no reason to switch...)
MDA/IMAP: mail/dovecot, cause it just works, offers some efficient mail storage and lots of useful features
MUA: mail/neomutt, powerful commandline usage, perfect for managing multiple mailboxes with lots of traffic, nice mailing list support.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2022)

sendmail is mentioned twice.


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 24, 2022)

SirDice said:


> sendmail is mentioned twice.


Yeah. And dma(8) is missing. Ok, when asking about kind of "everything around mail", there will always be something missing, but dma is part of base


----------



## chrbr (Oct 24, 2022)

May be you can remove fetchmail. As far as I know just downloads mail via POP3 or IMAP.


----------



## covacat (Oct 24, 2022)

sendmail has 2 options so it wins


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 24, 2022)

chrbr said:


> May be you can remove fetchmail. As far as I know just downloads mail via POP3 or IMAP.


That's what I meant with "eggplants". While "apples" are MTAs and "oranges" are MDAs (offering IMAP and/or POP3 for access).


----------



## hruodr (Oct 24, 2022)

I am running sendmail with cyrus imap and prayer webmail.

Unfortunately is the last not more developed, unmantained and deprecated:






						FreshPorts -- mail/prayer: Prayer Webmail System
					

Prayer is yet another Webmail interface for IMAP servers on Unix systems.  It exists because we weren't terribly happy about the characteristics of existing Webmail interfaces: in particular scalability problems with common open source Webmail packages and the lack of flexibility that commercial...




					www.freshports.org
				




It is very lightweight.


----------

